# [Fri 8th Feb 2013] Hot Rocking Pussycat & The Dirty Johnsons special! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Feb 6, 2013)

We've got the wildcat rock and roll of PUSSYCAT AND THE DIRTY JOHNSONS ready to rip up the dance floor, backed by the usual gang of beer-swilling gang of DJs keeping the place jumping all night long.

It's going to be a big Brixton night out!

GIG DETAILS:

PUSSYCAT AND THE DIRTY JOHNSONS
Serving up a floor-filling feast of high-octane punk, raw Stooges rockabilly and blues, this Basingstoke four piece are fronted by Pussycat Johnson - one of the liveliest front women we've ever seen - expect a full on rock'n'roll party!

"You can take one of your five a day by scoffing Kelloggs Faustus; you can also spend 24 years with the Devil; but if you really want to exercise your demons, check out the brilliant Pussycat & The Dirty Johnsons. I hope you all know a good exorcist..." Paul La Poet



More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/pussycat-dirty-johnsons-feb-2013.html


----------

